# What extra curricular activities are your kids in?



## leeanne

Both of my older children are in ball hockey for the spring. Amanda is doing fabulous and Jayden is stepping it up. Because of their age, they are on two separate teams and, my gosh, it's been busy! Games are early on Saturday and Sunday mornings, they then have their separate practices on Monday nights one right after the other. And sometimes, they have another game during the week.

I've been running around since March. The season is over in 3 weeks or so time and I am somewhat looking forward to it. LOL

I have to say that for the cost of each child in it, you definitely get more than you pay for. 

Both children will be going into rollerblading hockey in the fall.


----------



## opticalillus5

I'd love for my daughter to get into something like this when shes older - it's so much better than sitting in front of the tv all night! At the moment she's only 4 1/2; she's tried ballet class but soon got bored of it (after i'd spent a fortune on the kit lol). 

We do keep horses though, so I guess that's enough for her for now!


----------



## pinkie77

My girls (13 and 10) go to majorettes and cheerleading and are both girl guides. 

Oldest is heavily involved in drama club at school and usually gets to school an hour early and home about 2 hours late most nights - she loves all the behind scenes stuff as well as the acting. 

10 year old is a member of loads of sports after-school clubs - currently athletics 3 times a week. After half-term it'll be rounders too! She's totally sports mad.

My son plays football and goes to gymnastics and is a cub scout. He's not really into after-school clubs, he thinks hometime should mean hometime lol

That all keeps them pretty busy and off the streets which is a bonus around here :)


----------



## hannybabe

My 7 year old daughter plays golf - an after school thing - and she loves it! She wants to start an instrument in Sept, prob clarinet. She also wants to do gym and ballet from then too, so my time will be busy- but I only have 1 of an age to do these thing at the mo. When her sister is old enough, I'm not sure how I'll manage. I'm sure I'll cope! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My 5yr old does Karate, football and golf all once a week

my 4yr old does karate and cheerleading x


----------



## JuicyLucy

My five year old goes to ballet and tap classes twice a week :)


----------



## LittleAurora

My boys got to Boys Brigade and Badgers (st Johns ambulance)


----------



## going_crazy

My girls (age 8,7+6) all do Karate 3 times a week :D xxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Landon and Casen are both doing baseball, one t-ball and one coach pitch. We are LOVING it!!!! This is their first year and they are doing great. Had a bit of catching up to do, baseball is huge here, any kids sport really, competitive. But they are both doing great now :D They have both agreed to the fall season as well.


----------



## Onika

Issy 6 and Tony 5 both play rugby I coach so that makes it easier and Issy also does gymnastics and when its warmer they will both joing the swimming team. They both love it. Tony is going to also try soccer.


----------



## NicoleLJ

This summer we are putting our 2yr old into swimming lessons for toddlers and in the fall ice skating. OUr 5yr we are getting him this summer his first bmx bike and starting his lessons in bmxing and then when he turns 6 he can start competing. My 11yr old daughter is in ty kuo Do.


----------



## ramirez

My son love music so the extra activity is musical activity.It is not the only thing you can help them get into the summer, but it is one of the best ways to stimulate the minds of your children under three months, just think. Video games and TV will not make your kids smarter then their whole buying a pair of Peavey amplifiers


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son does karate and swimming once a week

my daughter does karate

they will do the after school clubs when they start them again (I think they will chose yoga, french, football etc)


----------



## winston83

My oldest son does gymnastics and football wants to be a freerunner/basejumper my other son does rounders club gymnastics and cub scouts and football at the weekends and my little girl does gymnastics and rainbows she did play football for a while but there were no other girls and she said the boys were mean lol


----------



## leeanne

With the start of the school year and our stepdaughter living with us, I will be busy.

Jayden will be doing rollerblading hockey, Amanda will be doing Hip Hop dance and my stepdaughter will be in soccer. My life will equal BUSY!


----------



## pumamum

I have 3 daughters 9,7 and 4 the 4yr old does cheerleading, 7 yr old does Tennis and the 9 yr old does cheerleading 4 days a week, also girl guides, athletics, dodgeball, and has now been picked for the girls football team, i'm so glad i have a photo of her otherwise i'd forget what she looks like!!! :haha:


----------



## Sophist

My 9 y/o does piano, cub scouts, and sports (seasonal--basketball, baseball, & swimming.)

My almost 6 y/o does piano, and sports (seasonal, same as her brother.) She really wants to take dance, but its not in the budget at the time being.


----------



## stevenson

My girl 7 years old, play golf - something after school - and loves it! She wants to start an instrument in September, clarinet problems. She also wants to do gymnastics and ballet from there too, so my time is busy.


----------



## Phinners

My 12 yr old does chess club, computer club, creative writing club, and half heartedly does guitar and not a lot else. He's too young for the cadets here, and has been pushing his school to offer a science/engineering club but there seems to be little interest from other kids so far sadly.


----------



## sabby52

Dan is almost 13 and he plays for 2 football teams, a gaelic team, he does african drumming, DJing and he goes to a Bodhran club.


----------



## cuteboots

Dylan is 11, Monday and Wednesday he has gaelic, Tuesday and Thursday he has hurling, he also has football training on Tuesday and Thursday evening and sunday morning, matches are played on saturday and sundays too, he's also been asked to play on the school rugby team, where he's going to find the time I don't know but insists hes going to do it.

Brogan is 2 and Faelan is 1 and they both go swimming, nothing else atm as they're both too young for insurance purposes.


----------



## KidneyBeans

My twins (4) are in a weekly music class that meets on Mondays at 1:30.
My 8 and 9 year olds are in Karate. They have classes on Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays from 6-7:30. Tournaments are usually Saturday mornings.
My 11 year old plays piano and their teacher comes to our home on Mondays at 4.


----------



## KidneyBeans

My twins (4) are in a weekly music class that meets on Mondays at 1:30.
My 8 and 9 year olds are in Karate. They have classes on Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays from 6-7:30. Tournaments are usually Saturday mornings.
My 11 year old plays piano and their teacher comes to our home on Mondays at 4.


----------



## cliffkelly

My nephew like badminton.children's extracurricular activities is one of the best ways to give children the things they need to succeed in life.


----------



## Hannah's Mom

Hannah Boo does, ballet, tap, modern and acro dancing on a sat morning - she then has a further hour of competition practice and another hour on a thursday night to practice her solo routines. She loves it and we're the proudest Mommy and Daddy in the world - though how she ended up a dancer I don't know me and Joe are both judo blackbelts lol x x x


----------



## hellohefalump

Beanie does swimming and dancing.

Mojo is going to start swimming next month!


----------



## LucyintheSky

My son (6) does different sports throughout the year. He has done a variety of things, but did Tennis & Tae Kwon Do multiple times. He wants to do cub scouts as soon as he is old enough! (in the fall)


----------



## oOKayOo

Ballet , Gymnastics , Swimming and Tennis Lessons. I dont drive.. so you can imagine what a rush around this is in between Schools , nurseries and play groups :lol:


----------



## Kimmy25

my ds1 plays footy! :)


----------



## Amarna

Roxy will be starting dance class in the fall. She'll be doing t-ball this summer and next spring we're looking at getting her into swimming, she's been asking since she was two to ride horses so maybe horseback riding as well once she turns five.


----------



## N1kki

he was into footy but its so hard to get him into the one at school as its kids picked at random and i dont drive so dont have resources to get him to local team,but theres karate classes local to me so gona get him involved in that when he turns 8 :)


----------



## SassyLou

My boys are 22, 12 and 10.

Over the years between them they've done Sea Cadets, Youth Clubs, Beavers, Cubs, Scouts, Football, Tennis, Swimming, Piano, Violin, Guitar, Cornet, Recorder club, School Choir, Theatre School, Street Dancing. I think that's about it.

We're going through a quiet phase at the moment, just Street Dancing and Football really. Although I'm sure thats not for long. I'm a believer in letting them try things, if they don't try they'll never find 'their thing'. 

xxx


----------

